# Java.exe using 100% cpu



## kniht (May 7, 2006)

Have been having a problem with java.exe taking up 100% cpu usage. I first noticed this when I downloaded the latest version of OpenOffice (2.4).

Upon clicking on 'Tools' >> 'Options' in OpenOffice and selecting 'Java' my system froze. I opened process explorer, which took a long time to open, and killed java.exe, which again took quite a long time to kill. Upon killing java.exe another java.exe opened and I had to kill it also. After doing this my system returned to normal.

I then went to the java folder in program files and clicked directly on java.exe. A command prompt window opened with a bunch of text and process explorer showed java.exe using 100% cpu. I again killed java.exe. At first I thought it was a problem with OpenOffice but now know it is a problem with java.exe itself.

I shut down everything except the basics to keep Windows running (in case the problem was due to firewall or the like) but java.exe continued to use 100% cpu.

Have included an HJT logfile just in case something listed in the file could be causing the problem. Figured I'd start here and if my system is clean, will post in another forum.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 1:36:53 AM, on 5/27/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16640)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Comodo\Firewall\cmdagent.exe
C:\Program Files\Eset\nod32krn.exe
C:\Program Files\UPHClean\uphclean.exe
C:\Program Files\Comodo\Firewall\cfp.exe
C:\Program Files\Eset\nod32kui.exe
C:\Program Files\COMODO\Memory Firewall\cmf.exe
C:\Program Files\ProcessExplorerNt\procexp.exe
C:\Program Files\Memzip\memzip.exe
C:\Program Files\BillP Studios\WinPatrol\WinPatrol.exe
C:\Program Files\PowerPro\powerpro.exe
C:\Program Files\TClock\tclock.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\Registry Protect\regprot.exe
C:\Program Files\Opera\Opera.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = about:blank
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = localhost:2323
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = local
O2 - BHO: SpywareGuard Download Protection - {4A368E80-174F-4872-96B5-0B27DDD11DB2} - C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\dlprotect.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: PDFCreator Toolbar Helper - {C451C08A-EC37-45DF-AAAD-18B51AB5E837} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [COMODO Firewall Pro] "C:\Program Files\Comodo\Firewall\cfp.exe" -h
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nod32kui] "C:\Program Files\Eset\nod32kui.exe" /WAITSERVICE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [COMODO Memory Firewall] "C:\Program Files\COMODO\Memory Firewall\cmf.exe" -s
O4 - .DEFAULT User Startup: AutoPlay.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: procexp.exe.lnk = C:\Program Files\ProcessExplorerNt\procexp.exe
O4 - Global Startup: RegistryBackup.lnk = C:\Program Files\ERUNT\RegistryBackup.bat
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - AutorunsDisabled - (no file)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {85d1f590-48f4-11d9-9669-0800200c9a66} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Uninstall BitDefender Online Scanner v8 - {85d1f590-48f4-11d9-9669-0800200c9a66} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\shdocvw.dll
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/win...ls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1189510271015
O18 - Protocol: AutorunsDisabled - (no CLSID) - (no file)
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\WINDOWS\system32\guard32.dll
O23 - Service: Acronis Scheduler2 Service (AcrSch2Svc) - Acronis - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Acronis\Schedule2\schedul2.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - GRISOFT s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: COMODO Firewall Pro Helper Service (cmdAgent) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Comodo\Firewall\cmdagent.exe
O23 - Service: iolo FileInfoList Service (ioloFileInfoList) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\iolo\common\lib\ioloServiceManager.exe
O23 - Service: iolo System Service (ioloSystemService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\iolo\common\lib\ioloServiceManager.exe
O23 - Service: NOD32 Kernel Service (NOD32krn) - Eset - C:\Program Files\Eset\nod32krn.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: Sandboxie Service (SbieSvc) - tzuk - C:\Program Files\Sandboxie\SbieSvc.exe
O24 - Desktop Component 0: (no name) - (no file)

--
End of file - 5215 bytes


----------



## kniht (May 7, 2006)

Sorry, didn't mean to see if my system was clean, just possibly something showing up in my hjt logfile that may be causing a conflict with java.

Not trying to hurry anyone to check my log. Know your all very busy.


----------

